# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Shopping centri krše pravilnik

## Tsumami

Nije da cjepidlačim, ali - u svakom trgovačkom centru gdje postoji prostorija za hranjenje djece, oznaka na hodniku za takvu prostoriju je bočica ili sl. Zašto ne bi naslikali stiliziranu dojku i bebu?

----------


## ana.m

Joj za ovo se i ja uvijek zaljepim. Nije to samo po shoping centrima da uočavam. Svugdje gdje se želi ilustrirati hranjenje bebe nacrtana je bočica...Po majčicama, slinčekima, poklon vrečicama...OK nmeće sad netko na poklon vreču nacrtati cicu ali...

----------


## Tsumami

Pa u čemu je problem. Umjesto bočice može se naslikati polukrug s točkicom i to je to. Nikome ne mora biti neugodno (mislim na ljude koji ne doje, inhibirane muške, i dr......), a bilo bi prirodnije od bočice.

----------


## red sonja

A moze se staviti i ilustraciju bebe koja doji.
Mislim, tako se ne vidi nista sto bi nekome bilo 'neugodno'  :?

----------


## jerry

A to sto je prostorija za dojenje uglavnom WC za bebe i toliko smrdi da se unutra ne moze izdrzati dulje od minute?!?!?!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mamita

svakog ko misli da treba dojiti u wc-u bi natjerala da jede sendvič tamo.  :Mad:

----------


## Linda

> svakog ko misli da treba dojiti u wc-u bi natjerala da jede sendvič tamo


Gooood point!

----------


## BusyBee

Mogu staviti i medjunarodni dojeci simbol: http://www.mothering.com/images/home...onhomepage.jpg

----------


## Linda

Možemo li mi kao udruga poduzeti nešto konkretno po tom pitanju?

----------


## marta

Jel se mogu naruciti takve naljepnice pa da istodobno napadnemo sa na svim stranama lijepe nase?  :Aparatic:

----------


## ana.m

BusyBee e pa to, super izgleda.
I kao što kaže Mamita   :Klap:  .
Osobno nikad ne bih otišla dojiti dijete i takvu prosotriju koja se nalazi tik do wc-a.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Mogu staviti i medjunarodni dojeci simbol: http://www.mothering.com/images/home...onhomepage.jpg


ovo mi je totalno otkriće, nisam znala da postoji međunarodni dojeći simbol  8) 
stvarno, jel se mogu nabavit te naljke?

----------


## leonisa

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mogu staviti i medjunarodni dojeci simbol: http://www.mothering.com/images/home...onhomepage.jpg
> 
> 
> ovo mi je totalno otkriće, nisam znala da postoji međunarodni dojeći simbol  8) 
> stvarno, jel se mogu nabavit te naljke?


a-ha  :Smile:  

vidi vise na http://www.mothering.com/breastfeedingsymbol/ tj. naljepnica http://www.mothering.com/shop/index....ategory_id=181

----------


## sandraf

> Mogu staviti i medjunarodni dojeci simbol: http://www.mothering.com/images/home...onhomepage.jpg



ovo mi je odlicno, nisam imala pojma da to postoji.

----------


## momtobe

Pa šta se čeka?!

U akciju, Rode!

----------


## zmaj

dajte meni, odma bum stupila u akciju!!
kacigu na glavu i beng beng 8)

----------


## Moover

Jel se vi sad žalite na simbol ili na dojenje u wcu?  :?   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> Jel se vi sad žalite na simbol ili na dojenje u wcu?  :?


oboje
kaj ni očigledno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Moover

ako bude trebalo koga tuć'.... javite...   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

žalimo se na sve, kak ne kužiš   :Grin:  

to da idem dojiti u wc, meni je totalno nezamislivo. Mislim da to može svaka od nas bojkotirati. Sjesti na klupicu i dojiti. Ako se žena sama srami tog čina teško da će se globalno nešto mijenjati po tom pitanju.

A naljepnice su super, treba ih naručiti i krenuti u pohode preljepljivanja duda   :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Dajte mi bunt naljepnica, i odoh u akciju!

----------


## Moover

> žalimo se na sve, kak ne kužiš   
> 
> to da idem dojiti u wc, meni je totalno nezamislivo. Mislim da to može svaka od nas bojkotirati. Sjesti na klupicu i dojiti. Ako se žena sama srami tog čina teško da će se globalno nešto mijenjati po tom pitanju.
> 
> A naljepnice su super, treba ih naručiti i krenuti u pohode preljepljivanja duda


Nije ni meni zamislivo da mi djetetova glava visi iznad wc školjke dok jede. Isto tako, smatram da dojenju nije mjesto na klupici nasred šoping centra, jer se malo dijete teško može koncentrirati na jelo pored tolikih događanja oko njega... mislim, to je nužno zlo, isto kao i dojenje iznad wc školjke... 

I isprike onima koji će se možda nać uvrijeđenim, al ja sam dosad u javnosti viđao samo ciganke kak doje u javnosti, pa mi sad svaki takav sličan prizor izaziva malo čudne misli... 

Moš mislit Rode kak se pentraju po stepenicama u želji za preljepljivanjem oznaka koje se nalaze u šoping centrima na 4-6m visine...   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> I isprike onima koji će se možda nać uvrijeđenim, al ja sam dosad u javnosti viđao samo ciganke kak doje u javnosti, pa mi sad svaki takav sličan prizor izaziva malo čudne misli...


ali nam je zato svima normalno vidjet kako se beba na ulici hrani bočicom.
pa eto, možda ova generacija mami dojilica koje se neće ustručavati hraniti i svoju djecu na javnom mjestu s vremenom napravi svima oko sebe neke klikove u glavi  :Wink: ...

----------


## Moover

ok, ne želim ulazit u daljnje rasprave... mislim, neću ja prići mami koja doji nasred ŠC i izraziti svoje zgražanje, al isto tako molim da se poštuje i moje mišljenje i ne pljuje po njemu...

Svatko na svoju stranu... vi se razbacujte dojkama po špici, a ja ću se pravit da vas ne primjećujem...

----------


## mamma Juanita

nit tko pljuje, nit se tko razbacuje dojkama, nego se ne želimo getoizirat zato što ne hranimo djecu na bočicu. ...
a na špici ćeš prije naći razbacivanje dekolteima, nije li licemjerno da je to poželjno, nikeme ne smeta, a dojenje na javnom mjesti izaziva kod nekih neugodu, ili još gore, zgražanje.

----------


## meda

> [. Isto tako, smatram da dojenju nije mjesto na klupici nasred šoping centra, jer se malo dijete teško može koncentrirati na jelo pored tolikih događanja oko njega... :


 u ovo se bas ne bih kladila  :Grin:

----------


## Moover

ok, baj, baj.... oprostite što sam vam upao i na ovu temu....   :Bye:

----------


## Storma

Moover, pa ko ti brani upadati ?
tvoje misljenje je ok

imas li kakav prijedlog?

----------


## ms. ivy

> I isprike onima koji će se možda nać uvrijeđenim, al ja sam dosad u javnosti viđao samo ciganke kak doje u javnosti, pa mi sad svaki takav sličan prizor izaziva malo čudne misli...


što ti je to trebalo?  :Nope:

----------


## ana.m

Nedavno, još do je bilo lijepe vrijeme našlo se nas 10 cura s foruma, s ljetnih beba 2007 i sjele smo u Vipov kafić na Cvjetnom. Stalno je nečija sisa bila vani, zapravo po dvije tri.
 :Grin:  
Pa sad zamisli nas 10 kako kolektvino dojimo nasred "špice .

----------


## marta

MMoover, ja nemam namjeru preljepljivat dude. Nego naljepnicu naljepiti na vrata odgovarajuce prostorije. Mozda se nekome upali zaruljica nakon sto se pocnu misteriozno pojavljivati naljepnice sa simbolom dojenja na vratima prostorija za dojenje. Prelazim u undercover mod. :smajlic sa Che-om na majici i cekicem u ruci:

----------


## leonisa

> Svatko na svoju stranu... vi se razbacujte dojkama po špici, a ja ću se pravit da vas ne primjećujem...


mogu se kladiti da do sada ni nisi primjetio!
jer se nitko ne razbacuje. cesto se ni ne vidi. najcesce ni oni koji sjede do mene ne skuze da dojim  :Wink:  
stoga ti postovi nisu na mjestu.
i naravno da neka klupica u SC nije idealno mjesto za nahraniti dijete ali je puno bolja od opcije da pustim dijete da place gladno do doma (opciju wc i flasicu ne uzimam uopce kao neku imalo prihvatljivu stoga ni ne dvojim).
sto se tice koncentracije, upravo ce na majcinoj dojci naci mjesto tisine, svoje utociste od prvelike graje u hodnicima  :Wink:

----------


## Linda

Cure, ako smo mogle bojkotirati SB, (kršitelj koda) i još štošta, zašto ne bismo i Moovera? Totalno je besmisleno obazirati se na njegove opaske, a pogotovo raspravljati ili pravdati se.
Mislim da je to jedini način da dotičnom postane dosadno u našem društvu i da samoinicijativno dođe do zaključka da mu na određenim temama nije mjesto.

----------


## leonisa

> Cure, ako smo mogle bojkotirati SB, (kršitelj koda) i još štošta, zašto ne bismo i Moovera? Totalno je besmisleno obazirati se na njegove opaske, a pogotovo raspravljati ili pravdati se.
> Mislim da je to jedini način da dotičnom postane dosadno u našem društvu i da samoinicijativno dođe do zaključka da mu na određenim temama nije mjesto.


  :Klap: 
pogotovo jer tema rasprave nije tema ovog podforuma  :Wink:

----------


## Sun

ja sam ipak više naklonjena edukaciji, ne bi bio ni prvi ni zadnji koji je na ovim stranicama promjenio krute stavove. 
kamen po kamen - palača

----------


## Moover

ma vi mene uopće niste shvatile... a meni se sinoć nije baš nešto dalo objašnjavati u detalje... pa rekoh sam sebi, ajd se ti Mooveru makni... 

Poanta onog što sam htio reći je kako je moje mišljenje (imam valjda pravo na njega) da dojilja ipak treba to obaviti malo diskretnije nego što neke forumašice to ovdje propagiraju... to je moje mišljenje i naravno da ne tražim da se svi slože s njim. Pa ovo je forum, ljudi...

A što se tiče majki romske nac., nemam osobno ništa protiv nikoga (pa tako ni protiv Roma) dok god ne diraju mene i moju obitelj. Samo sam htio napisati svoje iskustvo i asocijaciju, što mi prvo padne na pamet kad vidim da netko doji na javnom mjestu... jel to za lomaču?

----------


## Moover

> Samo sam htio napisati svoje iskustvo i asocijaciju, što mi prvo padne na pamet kad vidim da netko doji na javnom mjestu... jel to za lomaču?


I time nisam mislio izjednačiti dojenje u šoping centru sa cigankom ja na raskrižju pokušava kod mene izazvati osjećaj krivnje gurajući sito dijete sebi na sisu... pardon, dojku...

vidim da su si neki to tako protumačili...

----------


## Sun

mooveru, ova prvo tvrdnja ti je sasvim na mjestu - svakako treba majkama koje se ne osjećaju baš naj naj dojiti u javnosti, omogućiti prostoriju u kojoj će moći dojiti u nekoj intimnoj, diskretnoj atmosferi.

Ova druga tvrdnja sorry ali je za svaku osudu (lomaču bih izbjegla). I to je upravo ono što bih volila da se promjeni u glavama ljudi.

----------


## ms. ivy

mooveru, valjda se već tisuću puta ovdje pisalo: dojenje je daleko diskretnije od ljetnih haljina, dekoltea, kratkih majica i niskih hlača koje malo toga ostavljaju mašti. k tome, dojenje je *potrebno* djetetu i uopće ne spada u kategoriju golotinje.

pa žena ti doji. skine li se dogola kad to čini?!

nitko ovdje ne propagira "indiskretno" dojenje, štogod to značilo. propagiramo dojenje kao prirodan čin koji ne smije biti getoiziran zbog lažnog morala.

----------


## leonisa

ja bi jako rado nastavila razgovor s Mooverom, ali smijem li onda splitat topik i nasloviti ga eucirajmo Moovera?  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana2

Ja razumijem Moovera jer znam da bih se ja lagano nelagodno osjećala da majka doji dijete u mojoj blizini, ali osjećam i poštovanje prema ženama koje su tako hrabre i smjerne. A pomisao da bih ja to radila budi mi osjećaje iz groznih snova da sam se našla gola golcata na cesti. Ali to su osjećaji koje nam je nametnuo odgoj i protiv toga treba povesti kampanju.
Moover, dojenje na cesti nas asocira na poneke romske majke koje to rade jer smo imali priliku vidjeti samo njih. Ali neki romski običaji nas ispunjavaju i dobrim osjećajima: npr. glazba i izvorna i obrađena u klasičnim djelima).
Mislim da će se malo postići nagovaranjem žena na dojenje u javnosti jer je naša generacija puna duboko emocionalni predrasuda. Ali treba zahtijevati i zahtijevati da se osposobe primjereni prostori za dojenje kao pravo majki.

----------


## leonisa

> Ali treba zahtijevati i zahtijevati da se osposobe primjereni prostori za dojenje kao pravo majki.


lijepo receno, ali ja bi jos dodala, sto je jos bitnije- pravo djeteta!  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> jer znam da bih se ja lagano nelagodno osjećala da majka doji dijete u mojoj blizini


Zašto?  :?

----------


## ms. ivy

tko nagovara žene da doje u javnosti?  :? 

apsolutno treba zahtijevati primjerene prostore za dojenje (i odmor i presvlačenje), *ali* ne smijemo zaboraviti da oni ne služe izolaciji majki koje doje nego sklanjanju *ako i kad* majke to žele. 

ivana, što ti kod majke i djeteta koji doje izaziva nelagodu?

----------


## Sun

> Ivana2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  jer znam da bih se ja lagano nelagodno osjećala da majka doji dijete u mojoj blizini
> 
> 
> Zašto?  :?


Ovo je po meni zato što je to prizor koji se ne viđa. Nakon što bi sjedila pored 10 majki koje doje svoju djecu prestalo bi joj biti neugodno, naviknula bi se na prizor.
Ali nije to problem (tj problem je toj određenoj osobi koja se onda nosi sa svojim problemom i više ili manje uspješno ga riješava), glavni problem nastaje ako je majci neugodno dojiti svoje dijete - to je ono protiv čega se treba boriti!

----------


## tibica

> ja bi jako rado nastavila razgovor s Mooverom, ali smijem li onda splitat topik i nasloviti ga eucirajmo Moovera?


Mislim da je ova rasprava s MMooverom već nekoliko puta odrađena, (znam jer sam sudjelovala). Osobno uživam u raspravama s njim.   :Razz:  
Ali mislim da smo otišli OT.
Htjela sam komentirati da u Rijeci još nikad nisam primjetila u ŠC (a imamo ih dosta) prostoriju za dojenje. Neki imaju stol za presvlačenje (u WC-u), ali sobu za dojenje   :Nope:  .
Evo samo da nabrojim na koga mislim: 
1. Tower-na njih sam jako ljuta jer je centar ooogroman.
2. Pevec
3. Metro
4. Getro
5. Plodine
6. Merkur
7. Mercator
8. Konzum

...i da ne nabrajam dalje.

Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim (i objasni mi gdje su te prostorije, svako malo mi zatrebaju).

----------


## tibica

I samo da se pohvalim: Meni uopće nije neugodno dojiti ujavnosti. Evo baš sam neki dan na sred Kostrene sjela sa frendovima na kavu i dijete naravno želi ciku. Lijepo je popapala (mislim da ni konobarica nije primjetila) na sred krrrcate terase. Mislim da je ljudima uglavnom neugodno ako vide da je majci neugodno. Ako sam ja opuštena dok dojim svoju bebu u javnosti i ljudi oko mene ne reagiruju (ili čak ni ne primjete).

----------


## leonisa

jedan od razloga zasto bi naglasila ivyn post



> ali ne smijemo zaboraviti da oni *ne služe izolaciji* majki koje doje nego sklanjanju *ako i kad majke to žele*.


jer opet dolazi upitno dojenje na zahtjev!
ako ja dojim dijete svaki put kad me ono to zatrazi onda "cekaj pile, ne smijem tu na klupici, ajmo do prvog SC, nemoj vristati, samo evo 10 minuta..." to nije.
te prostorije ne sluze kao mjesto za dojenje (pa da sva ostala iskljucuje kao takvo) vec SOS punkt za one majke koje iz odredjenih razloga imaju nelagodu podojiti svoje dijete bilo gdje. i to mjesto treba biti primjereno radnji.

----------


## ms. ivy

ne nužno nelagodu, nego recimo beba od 3-4 mjeseca možda neće dojiti ako joj nešto odvlači pažnju, ili joj usput treba promijeniti pelenu a *to* je teško izvedivo na klupi, ili mama jednostavno želi negdje 10 minuta predahnuti, ili joj je tamo lakše kontrolirati što radi starije dijete dok beba doji.

ali sobu za dojenje nipošto ne treba shvaćati kao *jedino dozvoljeno* mjesto za dojenje.

----------


## leonisa

da, to si ti ljepse rekla i obuhvatila sve situacije  :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

> ok, ne želim ulazit u daljnje rasprave... mislim, neću ja prići mami koja doji nasred ŠC i izraziti svoje zgražanje, al isto tako molim da se poštuje i moje mišljenje i ne pljuje po njemu...
> 
> Svatko na svoju stranu... vi se razbacujte dojkama po špici, a ja ću se pravit da vas ne primjećujem...


al ćeš se zato rado okrenut za mnom kad bum imala ummmm deklte i neš nalik na minjak ahhhhh
naravno ak ti nema žene u blizini  :Grin:  

dojila sam vani i nemam  problema s tim. nema šanse da ostanem u kući il trčim skrivečki dojit...to sam ja 8)

----------


## Moover

> al ćeš se zato rado okrenut za mnom kad bum imala ummmm deklte i neš nalik na minjak ahhhhh
> naravno ak ti nema žene u blizini


Neću ti na ovo odgovoriti jer ćete me proglasiti i šovinistom, uz sve ostale epitete koje imam...   :Grin:  

Ali, ako imaš 200kg i nosiš neš nalik na minjak, onda ću se svakako okrenut za tobom... bez obzira jel žena u blizini il ne...   :Grin:

----------


## kikki

slazem se s ms.ivy
nemam problem s dojenjem u javnosti, ali preferiram mirnije okruzenje za mene i bebu. kad je lijepo vrijeme dojimo u parku na klupici, ali sad zimi? kod nas u sibeniku je lutrija naci normalan wc po restoranima a kamoli prostoriju za presvlacenje. u šc (imamo ih 3 8) ) je situacija malo bolja. ali ova prostorija za dojenje sta spominjete to nikad nisam vidjela. kod nas je to prostor za presvlacenje sa stolicom. a sve to u sklopu zenskog wc-a. a tamo mi ne pada na pamet voditi bebu, a kamoli da tamo jede.

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> al ćeš se zato rado okrenut za mnom kad bum imala ummmm deklte i neš nalik na minjak ahhhhh
> naravno ak ti nema žene u blizini 
> 
> 
> Neću ti na ovo odgovoriti jer ćete me proglasiti i šovinistom, uz sve ostale epitete koje imam...   
> 
> Ali, ako imaš 200kg i nosiš neš nalik na minjak, onda ću se svakako okrenut za tobom... bez obzira jel žena u blizini il ne...


nemam...na cca 174cm jedva (ni toliko) 60kg...tamno smeđa, plave okice....mmmmm  :Laughing:  
 :Razz:

----------


## Ivana2

Pa nelagodno mi je jer sam odgojena u takvom društvu gdje se to smatra neprimjerenim. To je ko da djetetu kažeš: nemoj se sramiti, i ono zna da se nema zašto sramiti, ali ipak se srami.
Pa mislim da treba poznavati ono protiv čega se borimo.

----------


## leonisa

Ivana2 ja samo mogu reci da je Lea uzdrmala moj cijeli svijet!

(pojasnjenje- okrenula me u nekim stvarima za 180, navela me da preispitam svoje stavove, pregazim svoja "ja nikad...", odbacim vec nauceno, odgoj i roditelji su uvijek u pravu, roditelji najbolje znaju, postala sam tolerantnija, strpljivija, gledam svijet kroz skroz drukciju prizmu.
potvrdila je da neki osjecaji, misli i uvjerenja zaista jesu realni, sveprisutni i da u njima nisam sama i da ne moram neke stvari raditi po defaultu i dopustati da drugi kroje nasu sudbinu. vjerujem da ce novi pomak uciniti i drugo dijete.
i sisa mi vise nije vulgarna rijec!)

stoga ti saljem   :Love:

----------


## Storma

ponata i je u tome da treba preodgojiti drustvo.
smatram osobnim uspjehom sto nikome u mojoj okolini nije cudno kada mama doji, dok su pocetne reakcije bile uzas.

----------


## Honey

> i sisa mi vise nije vulgarna rijec!


Potpis!
I nikad prije se ne bih mogla zamisliti da nosim majicu s nacrtanim sisama   :Grin:

----------


## Tsumami

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bi jako rado nastavila razgovor s Mooverom, ali smijem li onda splitat topik i nasloviti ga eucirajmo Moovera? 
> 
> 
> Mislim da je ova rasprava s MMooverom već nekoliko puta odrađena, (znam jer sam sudjelovala). Osobno uživam u raspravama s njim.   
> Ali mislim da smo otišli OT.
> Htjela sam komentirati da u Rijeci još nikad nisam primjetila u ŠC (a imamo ih dosta) prostoriju za dojenje. Neki imaju stol za presvlačenje (u WC-u), ali sobu za dojenje   .
> ...


Čudi me za Tower. Za ove ostale me ne čudi. To i nisu shopping centri u smislu City One-a, Avenua, King Krossa i sl. Razlika je u tome da ovi gore centri su zapravo veeelike trgovine pojedinih trgovaca na malo (izuzev Metro-a, to je veleprodaja). A ovi pak Zg centri su mješavina svih mogućih maloprodajnih dućana.

Moover, ne moram se slagati s tobom (a zapravo se donekle i slažem), ali bih se čak odrekla članstva na ovom forumu kad ti ili netko drugi ne bi mogao napisati što želi.

*Bottom line topica:* može li Roda kao udruga reagirati i poslati okružnicu ljubazno-prijetećeg pisma shopping centrima? Ako ih mi stanemo bombardirati neće nas shvatiti ozbiljno, ali jedno pismo koje počinje s '... Roda je udruga koja se bavi time i time. Do sada smo napravili to i to... Ljubazno zahtijevamo da oznake prostorija za hranjenje djece uskladite s MP....' Nakon toga možemo mi u akciju. Naravno, ako se adresati ogluše.

----------


## ms. ivy

tsumami, ne podcjenjuj moć pojedinca. pogotovo moć velikog broja pojedinaca.   :Wink:  

zasipajte ih mailovima, škoditi sigurno neće!

----------


## ivana b

Samo bi postavila jedno pitanjce Mooveru..čemu ono dojke ženama služe   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

> Samo bi postavila jedno pitanjce Mooveru..čemu ono dojke ženama služe


Bome ne mogu se sjetiti nijedne svrhe čemu bi dojke služile *ženama*... eh, da.... erogena zona... služe im (nekima) da bi im orgazam bio jači...   :Grin:  

A nekim ženama služe i za odbijanje muškaraca ("joj, dragi, nemoj, danas su mi posebno osjetljive...")...   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

zenama bi sluzile mozda da ispune svoju funkciju koju im je priroda namijenila. ipak su one dojke-dojenje-dojence tj. sise a mi smo svi sisavci.
ili vise nismo  :?

----------


## Elinor

Najgora situacija koja mi se s takvom "sobicom" dogodila bila je u Baby Centru u Mariboru. Dakle Baby centar nije ogroman trgovački centar sa stotinu butika; to je jedan dućan koji u svom sastavu ima i sobu za previjanje (btw također označenu sa bočicom, ali to ovdje nije bitno). Kroz sobu za previjanje beba se prolazi u WC za odrasle!!!   :Mad:   Dok smo mi tako oblačili našu bebu, sredovječni muškarac "nije više mogao izdržati" i provukao se pokraj nas kroz uzanu prostorijicu, ušao u wc i "downloadao". Mi smo doslovno morali pobjeći iz "previjalnika". Dakle, i EU ima svoje bisere.
I mene iritira sveprisutna bočica na vratima, ali ja dojim gdje stignem i kad god to moj sin zatraži. Ponekad uz osmjehe, ponekad uz upitne poglede, ponekad sa zgražanjem svekolikog pučanstva. I samo čekam da mi netko dođe prigovoriti pa da ga "počestitam" na licu mjesta.  :Grin:

----------


## branka1

> Mogu staviti i medjunarodni dojeci simbol: http://www.mothering.com/images/home...onhomepage.jpg


Ja mislim da, nažalost, pola ljudi ne bi shvatilo o čemu se radi  :Sad:  

Meni je ovakav znak s bočicom upao u oči na aerodromu Pleso

----------


## Elinor

Nek stave oba  dva znaka!   :Grin:

----------


## Pooh

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mogu staviti i medjunarodni dojeci simbol: http://www.mothering.com/images/home...onhomepage.jpg
> 
> 
> Ja mislim da, nažalost, pola ljudi ne bi shvatilo o čemu se radi  
> 
> Meni je ovakav znak s bočicom upao u oči na aerodromu Pleso



Pa nek se naviknu, ili da ipak znak bude jasniji, pa nece biti nesporazuma  :Grin:  .
Malo se salim, ali prije x godina flasica ljudima nista ne bi znacila, bilo bi super da se mozgove ljudi bar malo "vrati natrag".

----------


## lunas

Moover  - a sta kazes na dojenje u hodu?   :Razz:  
Ono, bilo gdje, SC, ulica, Korzo...

----------


## pikula

Meni je postalo neugodno dojenje u javnosti kad je Dianica prešla dvije godine i tretirala cicu kao bočicu, tj igračku. Onda smo ukinuli cicanje u javnosti, autu, odnosno samo smo se doma cicale na miru. Sad je prestala cicati sa skoro pune tri i baš sam ponosna kak smo to odradile. Ali do dvije godine bome sam znala odbrusiti pametnim komentatoricama - obično su najgore mame koje imaju grižnju savijesti valjda kaj ne doje pa se imaju potrebu izjasniti. Omiljene su mi one: vidjet ćete nikad neće htjeti prestati. Ili kaj nije prevelika, a dijete godinu dana. Penziće koji se zabulje sam ignorirala, nek se deda čudi  8). Mi smo najčešće cicale po parkićima a dok se Dominik igra s frendovima.

----------


## Tsumami

Ok, cure i Moover, thx na svim iskazanim mišljenjima i iskustvima. Molim vas nemojte da se ova tema premetne u izražavanje podrške/negodovanje o dojenju u javnosti. Tema je: shopping centri krše pravilnik. Hajdemo o dojenju u (ne)javnosti razgovarati na nekom drugom topicu, tj. idemo ovo ostaviti da se popuni iskustvima o kršenju pravilnika u hramovima potrošačkog društva - tamo gdje spada i bočica.

----------


## Neroslava

Podižem topic, zanima me jel bila kakva akcija odkad se povela priča o ovoj temi? Baš smo nedavno bili u King Krossu, soba za pevijanje + dojenje na vratima naravno ima bočicu, digo mi se tlak na 800   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

